# Mein erster Versuch mit LINUX, ich scheitere schon beim Start von USB! :-(



## klinkistlink (29. Januar 2019)

Hallo!

Zuerst der Hinweis: Ich habe schon Google bemüht aber irgendwie bin ich wohl zu sehr Windows-Nutzer um zu begreifen, was das Problem ist. Vielleicht kann mir jemand kurz und knapp erklären was hier nicht funktioniert!

Ich versuche eben zusammen mit einem Kumpel auf dessen PC Linux per USB Stick zu starten, da er von seinem Windows 7 nicht auf Windows 10 wechseln möchte und deshalb mal Linux testen will. Was bisher geschah:

Über Linux-Life USB-Creator haben wir Linux auf einem Stick installiert. (Linux Mint 18 xfce 64bit) - Das hat auch prima geklappt. Wenn wir nun aber vom Stick booten schaltet sich sein Monitor quasi aus und meldet in einem Fenster (was wohl direkt vom Monitor kommt): "Ungeeig. Modus. Empfohlener Modus 1920*1080 60Hz" ?!?

Das System ist ein i7 6700k, MSI Z170A Board mit 16GB, Nvidia 1070 Karte und ein Samsung FullHD Monitor der über HDMI angeschlossen ist.

Unter Windows 7 läuft das System problemlos und da ist dieser Fehler noch nie aufgetaucht. Ich vermute mal, dass es der Treiber für die Grafikkarte ist. Wir haben auch einen zweiten Stick erstellt mit einem Linux Mint 17.2 KDE und da kommt genau der selbe Fehler nach dem Start. Unter Windows 7 startet das System dann wieder problemlos in FullHD auf 60Hz. 

Für Ideen bzw. einer Lösung wären wir dankbar!


----------



## DOcean (29. Januar 2019)

häng den Moni zum Testen mal an die interne GPU von der CPU vlt habt ihr damit mehr Glück...

Kommt gar nix? auch kein Auswahlmenü?

Linux Mint sollte eigentlich ohen Probleme starten, UEFI Boot oder wie? bzw. welche Bootoption habt ihr im Bios Menü ausgewählt?


----------



## shadie (29. Januar 2019)

Nur um probleme der live usb stick programms auszuschließen.

Mach das gleiche mal mit Rufus, das nutze ich mittlerweile viel lieber.
Zudem das Linux Image mal neu herunterladen.

Same hear, eigentlich hatte ich Grafik mäßig nie probleme mit Linux, lief alles out of the box.


----------



## klinkistlink (29. Januar 2019)

Danke für die Antworten. 

Wir erstellen eben einen weiteren Stick mit Rufus und wenn das nicht klappt, versuchen wir es über die iGPU!


----------



## klinkistlink (29. Januar 2019)

Also, nach diversen Tests und Neustarts sieht es nun so aus:

Unter der iGPU starten alle 3 Sticks, die wir mittlerweile gemacht haben, problemlos bis zum Linux Desktop. Also sind die Sticks und die Images alle ok gewesen. 
Sobald wir aber über die Nvidia Karte gehen sehen wir die normalen Statusmeldungen vom BIOS, dann startet Linux und es laufen diverse (sieht MS-DOS artig aus) Textzeilen über den Monitor. Dann geht der Monitor aus und es kommt wieder die Meldung vom Monitor mit dem angeblich ungeeigneten Modus.

Also, anscheinend passiert das sobald Linux versucht vom Textmodus in den Grafikmodus umzuschalten. Der Fehler kommt bei allen 3 Sticks mit verschiedenen Linux Versionen. 

Wir haben auch im BIOS hin und her probiert (iGPU als Standard, externe Grafikkarte als Standard, beide zusammen). Unter Windows 7 alles kein Problem aber sobald Linux kommt gibts die Fehlermeldung. Also, ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende...


----------



## HisN (29. Januar 2019)

xforce=vesa 
oder
nomodeset

als Startparameter übergeben


----------



## klinkistlink (30. Januar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> xforce=vesa
> oder
> nomodeset
> 
> als Startparameter übergeben



Sorry, ich bin ein Kind der Generation Windows. 
Wie gebe ich das vor bzw. in welcher Startdatei muss ich das wo eintragen? (Wie gesagt, der Start erfolgt von einem USB-Stick!)


----------



## DOcean (30. Januar 2019)

Google kaputt? -> Startoptionen — Linux Mint Installation Guide  Dokumentation


----------



## klinkistlink (30. Januar 2019)

DOcean schrieb:


> Startoptionen — Linux Mint Installation Guide  Dokumentation


 Danke! Aber trotz dieser Änderungen bleibt es beim selben Problem. Der Monitor schaltet sich ab und Ende. Sobald man neu startet, lädt Windows problemlos in den Desktop! 

Nun ja, zumindest ist mir jetzt klar warum Linux einen Marktanteil von irgendwo um 0 hat. Sorry für den Sarkasmus aber man kann doch keinem Anwender ernsthaft zumuten sich mit solchen Sachen herumzuschlagen nur um ein Bild zu bekommen. Wir haben es trotzdem versucht und sind gescheitert. Nun ja, er wird jetzt ebenfalls auf Windows 10 wechseln und mit Classic-Shell auf Windows 7 Optik umstellen. Linux hat sich erledigt, aber danke für eure Versuche. Es soll wohl nicht sein...


----------



## colormix (31. Januar 2019)

Linux ist  nicht Linux es gibt  verschiedene     Versionen die alle den gleichen Kern haben,  
das darum herum ist immer anders und auch das kennen von HW , 
Linux ist   noch nicht so verbreitet  bei PCs  > das kommt sicherlich noch und bald .
Nach Windows 7 kommt auch Linux zum  Einsatz keine Frage,  auf diese Microsoft Willkür  User Bevormundung habe ich auch keine Lust .Klar ist auch Windows   am Ende heute   Microsoft die Zeiten sind vorbei !
Abzocke ist nicht  mehr angesagt für miesen Support., Linux kostet dich kein Extra Geld kannst alle ausprobieren ,
bei den Live Versionen kannst du keine Treiber und keine Programme installieren das ist nur  zum an kucken gedacht oder zur System Reparatur .


Bei mir läuft  der 27 Monitor HD von LG über HDMI vom PC auch der Sound es klappt  wurde ohne Probleme gleich erkannt auch beider Live Version die ich auf DVD habe ,  ‎Ubuntu funktioniert hier auch problemlos das gefällt mir aber  nicht und ist mir zu sehr aufgebläht mit  Programmen die ich nicht gebrauchen kann  und übersichtlicher ist  Lubuntu.


----------



## Bunkasan (31. Januar 2019)

klinkistlink schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Zuerst der Hinweis: Ich habe schon Google bemüht aber irgendwie bin ich wohl zu sehr Windows-Nutzer um zu begreifen, was das *Problem* ist. Vielleicht kann mir jemand kurz und knapp erklären was hier nicht funktioniert!
> 
> ...





klinkistlink schrieb:


> Danke! Aber trotz dieser Änderungen bleibt  es beim selben Problem. Der Monitor schaltet sich ab und Ende. Sobald  man neu startet, lädt Windows problemlos in den Desktop!
> 
> Nun ja, zumindest ist mir jetzt klar warum Linux einen Marktanteil von  irgendwo um 0 hat. Sorry für den Sarkasmus aber man kann doch keinem  Anwender ernsthaft zumuten sich mit solchen Sachen herumzuschlagen nur  um ein Bild zu bekommen. Wir haben es trotzdem versucht und sind  gescheitert. Nun ja, er wird jetzt ebenfalls auf Windows 10 wechseln und  mit Classic-Shell auf Windows 7 Optik umstellen. Linux hat sich  erledigt, aber danke für eure Versuche. Es soll wohl nicht  sein...




Einem Betriebsystem die Schuld daran zu geben, dass ein  Hardwarehersteller keine vernünftigen Treiber liefert / die entwicklung  freier Treiber unterstützt, ist immer einfach. Vernünftige Hardware besorgen, dann klappts auch mitm Nachb... äh Linux out of the Box. 

Edit: Nach dem Start über iGPU dann den Treiber zu installieren, da hätte man hier sogar einen Thread mit Anleitung (Linux mint 19.1 und nvidia Treiber) zu gefunden. Aber rumjammern und sich lustigmachen is ja... ich hör jetzt lieber auf bevor ich was gemeines sage.

Der Erfinder von Linux zum Thema: 

YouTube

TLDW:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colormix (31. Januar 2019)

Hier über den Alten VGA  Port  und Neuren HDMI 1080/p  habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme  mit  Linux Versionen, das  Bild kommt immer auch bei der Live Version von Android-x86/64 keine   Probleme obwohl diese ziemlich Verbuggt noch ist ,  Android ist ebenfalls Linux .


----------



## Bunkasan (31. Januar 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Hier über den Alten VGA  Port  und Neuren HDMI 1080/p  habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme  mit  Linux Versionen, das  Bild kommt immer auch bei der Live Version von Android-x86/64 keine obwohl diese ziemlich Verbuggt noch ist ,  Android ist ebenfalls Linux .



Wenn man sich vorher informiert welche Hardware problemlos läuft, ist das auch alles kein Ding. Da ist Linux sogar wesentlich unproblematischer als jede mir bekannte Windowsversion. Und ja, wenn man jetzt mal vom DAU-PC Markt absieht, hat Linux inzwischen in vielen Bereichen einen ernstzunehmenden, teil schnell wachsenden Marktanteil... aber Tellerrand und so, ne?


----------



## colormix (31. Januar 2019)

Er sagt ja auch nicht um welche Linux Version es sich handelt?

Standard Treiber müsste normalerweise  Linux immer finden .

Ich habe hier ja Lubuntu laufen installiert auf einem Alten  PC  und am Monitor einen Manuellen HDMI  Switch  weil mehrere PCs... 
eine Sache ist mir dabei aufgefallen,
wenn ich zu späht  auf den PC schalte also während des Booten  erst was bei  Windows noch funktioniert  erkannt Linux überhaupt keinen Monitor  Bild  bleibt schwarz No Signal , 
ich muss Rechtzeitig vor dem Boot Vorgang auf den Linux PC  Schalten  dann  sofort da , 
wahrscheinlich reagiert seine Grafikkarte   oder sein Monitor zu langsam das Linux da nichts erkennt oder es liegt an der Linux Version selber ?


----------



## Gimmick (31. Januar 2019)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Einem Betriebsystem die Schuld daran zu geben, dass ein  Hardwarehersteller keine vernünftigen Treiber liefert / die entwicklung  freier Treiber unterstützt, ist immer einfach.



Ich würde sagen, dass ein OS auch ohne Treiber, über einen Fallback, immer ein Bild liefern muss, um einem die Installation eines Treibers zu ermöglichen. 
Mint spricht explizit den Desktop-User an, wie soll der denn ohne zweite GPU und ohne Bild einen Treiber nachinstallieren? Mit Glück kann man den Window-System-Server beenden und die Installation über die Konsole durchführen... alles weit von Nutzerfreundlich entfernt. 




colormix schrieb:


> Er sagt ja auch nicht um welche Linux Version es sich handelt?
> 
> Standard Treiber müsste normalerweise  Linux immer finden .





klinkistlink schrieb:


> Über Linux-Life USB-Creator haben wir Linux auf einem Stick installiert.  (Linux Mint 18 xfce 64bit) - Das hat auch prima geklappt.



Guter Punkt, aber doch, sagt er. 
Das ist nur nicht die aktuelle Version. Wäre ja mal einen Versuch wert die Mint 19.1 Version zu benutzen.


----------



## takan (31. Januar 2019)

YouTube


----------



## Bunkasan (31. Januar 2019)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass ein OS auch ohne Treiber, über einen Fallback, immer ein Bild liefern muss, um einem die Installation eines Treibers zu ermöglichen.
> Mint spricht explizit den Desktop-User an, wie soll der denn ohne zweite GPU und ohne Bild einen Treiber nachinstallieren? Mit Glück kann man den Window-System-Server beenden und die Installation über die Konsole durchführen... alles weit von Nutzerfreundlich entfernt.



Ja, sollte so sein... wenn man den kernelinternen quelloffenen Treiber allerdings durch reverse engineering zusammenfrickeln muss, ohne großartige Unterstützung des Hardwareherstellers, dann klappt das halt, wie man sieht, eben nicht immer bei jeder Hardwarerevision. Ist da jetzt der schuld, der sich die Mühe gemacht hat, überhaupt was zu frickeln, oder der  Hardwarehersteller, der keine Spezifikationen rausrückt, zumindest soweit, dass man wenigstens beim booten ein Bild bekommt?

Ein klein wenig Mitarbeit seitens des Herstellers an den quelloffenen Treibern, damit wenigstens der 2D Part lüppt, ist ja, wie man an Intel und AMD sieht, durchaus möglich.

PS: Ein Fallback ohne Treiber ist auch ein (abgespeckter) Treiber... ohne Treiber treibt ne GPU halt garnix...


----------



## Gimmick (31. Januar 2019)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Ja, sollte so sein... wenn man den kernelinternen quelloffenen Treiber allerdings durch reverse engineering zusammenfrickeln muss, ohne großartige Unterstützung des Hardwareherstellers, dann klappt das halt, wie man sieht, eben nicht immer bei jeder Hardwarerevision. Ist da jetzt der schuld, der sich die Mühe gemacht hat, überhaupt was zu frickeln, oder der  Hardwarehersteller, der keine Spezifikationen rausrückt, zumindest soweit, dass man wenigstens beim booten ein Bild bekommt?
> 
> Ein klein wenig Mitarbeit seitens des Herstellers an den quelloffenen Treibern, damit wenigstens der 2D Part lüppt, ist ja, wie man an Intel und AMD sieht, durchaus möglich.
> 
> PS: Ein Fallback ohne Treiber ist auch ein (abgespeckter) Treiber... ohne Treiber treibt ne GPU halt garnix...



Ich meinte natürlich ohne Hersteller-Treiber 
Es ist aber auch eine ungünstige Kombination aus UEFI + nVidia möglich. Es kann helfen in Windows den Fast Boot zu deaktivieren und erstml neu zu starten.

Scheint eine tolle Misere zu sein; Mint 18 installation with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 - Linux Mint Forums


----------



## colormix (31. Januar 2019)

Es bringt nichts hier weiter ...
TE soll mal seine Linux Version nennen und die HW vom PC,
anders kommt man hier nicht Weiter .

ich habe meine Linux Version auch für die Zukunft  wahrscheinlich schon gefunden läuft super und sehr schnell und das auf einem 8 Jahre Alten PC *g* Intel Q8300, PC ist Optisch und Technisch in einem sehr guten Zustand nicht einzusehen nur wegen Blöden Windows 10 den weg zuschmeißen.


----------



## Bunkasan (31. Januar 2019)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich ohne Hersteller-Treiber
> Es ist aber auch eine ungünstige Kombination aus UEFI + nVidia möglich. Es kann helfen in Windows den Fast Boot zu deaktivieren und erstml neu zu starten.
> 
> Scheint eine tolle Misere zu sein; Mint 18 installation with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 - Linux Mint Forums



Das war mir bewusst, wollte nur sicher gehen. Aber um mal eine saublöde Analogie zu bringen. Wenn mein Waschmaschinenhersteller keine Bedienungsanleitung mitliefert, ist dann der Handwerker schuld, wenn er mir das Ding nur rundimentär erklären kann, und ich sie nicht zum laufen bekomme, weil er ja die Anschlüsse bereitgestellt hat?  Da kann ich schon froh sein, wenn er nicht nur sagt "viel Glück, und tschö..."


----------



## Gimmick (31. Januar 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Es bringt nichts hier weiter ...
> TE soll mal seine Linux Version nennen und die HW vom PC,
> anders kommt man hier nicht Weiter .



Welche Angaben fehlen Dir denn? Steht doch eigentlich alles im Startpost. Deswegen ja auch mal mit einem aktuellen Mint 19.1 versuchen. 



Bunkasan schrieb:


> Das war mir bewusst, wollte nur sicher gehen. Aber um mal eine saublöde Analogie zu bringen. Wenn mein Waschmaschinenhersteller keine Bedienungsanleitung mitliefert, ist dann der Handwerker schuld, wenn er mir das Ding nur rundimentär erklären kann, und ich sie nicht zum laufen bekomme, weil er ja die Anschlüsse bereitgestellt hat?  Da kann ich schon froh sein, wenn er nicht nur sagt "viel Glück, und tschö..."



Ich verstehe das Problem schon*. Das liegt leider in der Natur der Sache und macht "Linux" für mich nicht schlechter. Es ist aber legitim zu sagen "dann ist das nichts für mich" - auch wenn Aufgeben nach einem Versuch, mit einer nicht aktuellen Distri nicht gerade von Motivation zeugt .

*Deine Analogie aber nicht  .


----------



## Bunkasan (31. Januar 2019)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Welche Angaben fehlen Dir denn? Steht doch eigentlich alles im Startpost. Deswegen ja auch mal mit einem aktuellen Mint 19.1 versuchen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ja auch gesagt, dass sie saublöd ist...  Schon gut, ich denke, wir verstehen uns schon. Ich hab ja auch kein Problem damit, dass er aufgegeben hat. Aber Linux die schuld für den fehlenden Support seitens NoVideo zu geben, ist halt mal komplett am Problem vorbei.

Is halt (fast) immer das gleiche Lied... Gamer mit NoVideo Karte will mal Linux probiern, funzt nicht auf Anhieb mit der verbauten Hardware... ergo, Linux doof.


----------



## colormix (31. Januar 2019)

Is halt (fast) immer das gleiche Lied... Gamer mit NoVideo Karte will mal Linux probiern, funzt nicht auf Anhieb mit der verbauten Hardware... ergo, Linux doof. 
---
Das geht bei Windows auch nicht ohne Treiber , 
noch nie was davon gehört das es Linux GK Treiber gibt ? genau und der passende muss installiert sein dann klappen auch die Games ,
die muss man manuell über  die Konsole installieren ist etwas umständlich das ganze, das ist nun mal leider bei Linux so, die Installations Anleitung lesen und danach machen.
Das mit den Treibern ist eh immer so eine Sache bei Linux manchmal hat man Pech und es gibt keine ,
ich hab die immer alle schön gesammelt auch für Ältere HW mal sehen ob da was geht ?


----------



## Bunkasan (31. Januar 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Is halt (fast) immer das gleiche Lied... Gamer mit NoVideo Karte will mal Linux probiern, funzt nicht auf Anhieb mit der verbauten Hardware... ergo, Linux doof.
> ---
> Das geht bei Windows auch nicht ohne Treiber ,
> noch nie was davon gehört das es Linux GK Treiber gibt ? genau und der passende muss installiert sein dann klappen auch die Games ,
> die muss man manuell über  die Konsole installieren ist etwas umständlich das ganze, das ist nun mal leider bei Linux so, die Installations Anleitung lesen und danach machen.



Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber hast du meine letzten paar Beträge gelesen, und von welcher Art Treiber ich gesprochen habe, wenn du denkst, ich wüsste nicht, welche Treiber wie und wo vorhanden und erhältlich sind? Und natürlich gehts auch bei Windows nicht ohne Treiber, es geht nie ohne Treiber, aber NoVideo arbeitet mit Microsoft zusammen, damit bei der Installation Bild da is, und mit den Linux Kernelentwicklern halt nicht. Das ist der springende Punkt.

Ich bin jetzt hier raus, bis der nächste mit dem selben Problem kommt und ich wieder einen Grund habe, Linus zauberhaftes Konterfei und seine liebenswerte Handgeste zu posten...


----------



## colormix (31. Januar 2019)

bei mir wurden  unter Linux  mehrere Bilder abgespielt beim installieren   Video abspielen  geht auch,
Games habe ich noch nichts ausprobiert wenn  nicht geht kommt Treiber rein und gut ist,
ich habe die Älteren Treiber für meine Ältere HW die die Hersteller schnell wieder gelöscht hatten .

Die Grafikkarten die du heute Neu und Teuer kaufst  sind Veralteter so wie 
Überteuerter Kram, 
Zeitgemäß  ist es wenn die Treiber in der Karte schon eingebaut sind und nur noch aktiviert werden müssen vom jeweiligen OS was technisch kein Problem ist .


----------



## fotoman (31. Januar 2019)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Ja, sollte so sein... wenn man den kernelinternen quelloffenen Treiber allerdings durch reverse engineering zusammenfrickeln muss, ohne großartige Unterstützung des Hardwareherstellers, dann klappt das halt, wie man sieht, eben nicht immer bei jeder Hardwarerevision


Da fragt man sich doch, wie jedes UEFI-BIOS das schon seit Jahren schafft. Bzw. man fragt sich nicht, man weiss es einfach. Jede Grafikarte ist VESA-Kompatibel und kann mit ein paar Portzugriffen dazu bewegt werden, Grafik anzuzeigen. Wenn das System dann schon merkt, dass es nicht weiter kommt, könnte man ja eine automatische Rückfall-Strategie einbauen. Vermutlich wäre das aber schon viel zu nahe an Windows XP/7.



colormix schrieb:


> Das mit den Treibern ist eh immer so eine Sache bei Linux manchmal hat man Pech und es gibt keine ,
> ich hab die immer alle schön gesammelt auch für Ältere HW mal sehen ob  da was geht ?


Will man seinen vorhandenen PC mit Linux nutzen  oder bastelt man sich einen PC, um Linux nutzen zu können? Wer überlegt, ob Linux für ihn als Alternative zu einem laufenden Windows in Frage kommt, macht garantiert  ersteres.

Ich fand es schon erschreckend, dass Linux Mint 19.1  mit der IGP des i9-9900K die Auflösung meines WQHD-Monitors nicht  erkennt (mit der uralten NVidia GT730 im i7-25600K klappt es, der ist wohl alt genug für Linux). Ob der i9 nun einfach nur zu neu für Linux ist oder ob es Erfolgsversprechend wäre, dutzende andere Live-Distributionen zu testen um eine zu  finden, die den Monitor schon im Livebetrieb unterstützt, werde ich wohl nie erfahren. U.U. würde ich dann auch Distro finden, die sich auf der M.2  SSD im USB3-Gehäuse installieren lässt.


----------



## Bunkasan (31. Januar 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich doch, wie jedes UEFI-BIOS das schon seit Jahren schafft. Bzw. man fragt sich nicht, man weiss es einfach. Jede Grafikarte ist VESA-Kompatibel und kann mit ein paar Portzugriffen dazu bewegt werden, Grafik anzuzeigen. Wenn das System dann schon merkt, dass es nicht weiter kommt, könnte man ja eine automatische Rückfall-Strategie einbauen. Vermutlich wäre das aber schon viel zu nahe an Windows XP/7.



Bluescreens während der Installation und die diversen Gründe sind nur urbane Legenden.  Und die funktionalität eines UEFI mit einer modernen Linux DE gleichzusetzen kommentiere ich jetzt nicht weiter.



> Will man seinen vorhandenen PC mit Linux nutzen  oder bastelt man sich einen PC, um Linux nutzen zu können? Wer überlegt, ob Linux für ihn als Alternative zu einem laufenden Windows in Frage kommt, macht garantiert  ersteres.



Wer dann schon an den ersten Hürden aufgibt, für den ist es dann eben keine Alternative.



> Ich fand es schon erschreckend, dass Linux Mint 19.1  mit der IGP des  i9-9900K die Auflösung meines WQHD-Monitors nicht  erkennt (mit der  uralten NVidia GT730 im i7-25600K klappt es, der ist wohl alt genug für  Linux). Ob der i9 nun einfach nur zu neu für Linux ist oder ob es  Erfolgsversprechend wäre, dutzende andere Live-Distributionen zu testen  um eine zu  finden, die den Monitor schon im Livebetrieb unterstützt,  werde ich wohl nie erfahren. U.U. würde ich dann auch Distro finden, die  sich auf der M.2  SSD im USB3-Gehäuse installieren lässt.



Neue Hardware braucht neue Treiber und die sind im neuen Kernel. Wer eine stable Distro mit stable Kernel einsetzt... tja.


----------



## colormix (31. Januar 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> D
> 
> Ich fand es schon erschreckend, dass Linux Mint 19.1  mit der IGP des i9-9900K die Auflösung meines WQHD-Monitors nicht  erkennt (mit der uralten NVidia GT730 im i7-25600K klappt es, .



Das kann sein das man bei Linux etwas hinterher hängt 
was Brand  Neue HW an geht noch nicht   Unterstützt  wird  , das liegt an der noch zu geringen Verbreitung  Testen nicht so viele,
trotzdem würde ich mal eine andere Linux Version versuchen als Stur auf Mint zu beharren nur weil man irgendwo im Web. auf geschnappt hat das es dem Windows ähnlich  sei ,
wo ist das Problem alles mal ausprobieren was es gibt und probehalber auf einem USB Stick oder SD Karte mit Rufus oder einem anderem Tool ,  kostet doch kein Geld .
Die OS Live Versionen die es so gibt   gehen nicht immer mit Rufus .


----------



## klinkistlink (1. Februar 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Er sagt ja auch nicht um welche Linux Version es sich handelt?


Sorry, aber direkt im ersten Beitrag schreibe ich das. Sowohl Linux Mint 18 xfce 64bit haben wir versucht als auch Linux Mint 17.2 KDE! Also jeweils aktuelle Versionen!

Aber es liegt natürlich an der Hardware, klar! Ist ja auch ein unglaublich seltenes System so ein i7 mit ner 1070er Nvidia und einem MSI Motherboard. Schon klar, da kann das auch nicht funktionieren. Doof von meinem Kumpel das auch nur zu erwarten! Insbesondere da ein popeliges Windows 7 und 10 das direkt "out of the box" erkennt und zwar ohne irgendwelche Tricks und Versuche.

Ich finde es echt witzig, wie man direkt dem Anwender die Schuld gibt obwohl wir uns sogar mehr bemüht haben als es wohl der normale DAU tun würde und völlig verblödet bin ich nicht. Mit MS DOS 6.22 begann meine PC Zeit. Die Tastatur ist mir nicht fremd nur ernsthaft: Wir haben 2019! Und da erkennt das Betriebssystem nicht, dass der Monitor das Bild nicht ausgeben kann und schaltet nicht direkt in einen Standard-Modus um? Naja, wie auch immer... Thema ist durch obwohl ich persönlich (ebenso wie mein Kumpel) durchaus bereit wären einem besseren(!) OS eine Chance zu geben. (Ich habe damals sogar OS 2 probiert, was sich leider nicht durchgesetzt hat).


----------



## HisN (1. Februar 2019)

Hihi, ich kann mich auch noch an Spielereien mit OS2 erinnern.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Februar 2019)

klinkistlink schrieb:


> Also, nach diversen Tests und Neustarts sieht es nun so aus:
> 
> Unter der iGPU starten alle 3 Sticks, die wir mittlerweile gemacht haben, problemlos bis zum Linux Desktop. Also sind die Sticks und die Images alle ok gewesen.
> Sobald wir aber über die Nvidia Karte gehen sehen wir die normalen Statusmeldungen vom BIOS, dann startet Linux und es laufen diverse (sieht MS-DOS artig aus) Textzeilen über den Monitor. Dann geht der Monitor aus und es kommt wieder die Meldung vom Monitor mit dem angeblich ungeeigneten Modus.
> ...



Tja, da ist wohl mal wieder der Treiber für die Nvidia Grafikkarte ziemlich mies. 

*Möglichkeit1:*
Ich würde empfehlen, unter der iGPU zu starten und dann mal den Treiber zu installieren.
Das sollte mit folgenden Befehlen gehen:

```
[FONT='inherit']sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa 
sudo apt update 
sudo apt install nvidia-384 nvidia-settings[/FONT]
```
*
Möglichkeit2:*
Es gibt auf der Webseite auch noch einen neueren Treiber, der fehlt offenbar noch im Paketmanager.
NVIDIA DRIVERS Linux x64 (AMD64/EM64T) Display Driver

Dann öffnest du eine Shell, navigierst zu dem Ort an welchem der Treiber liegt, und führst einfach folgendes aus:

```
sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-410.93.run
```


Danach sollte die Grafikkarte fehlerfrei laufen. Wenn nicht, schreib den Nvidia Support an.


----------



## Bunkasan (1. Februar 2019)

Jup, liegt allein daran, der quelloffene Treiber für Nvidia Karten der letzte Rotz ist. Warum das so ist, wurde auch bereits ausgeführt. Das was Stryke7 hier nochmal vorbildlich zusammengefasst hat, habe ich, mit Link zu einem Thread wo es um genau das gleiche geht, vor 2 Seiten schon geschrieben.  Wenn einem das aber zu doof ist, dann ist halt wirklich der User...


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Februar 2019)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Jup, liegt allein daran, der quelloffene Treiber für Nvidia Karten der letzte Rotz ist.


Das stimmt leider, da Nvidia die Entwicklung für Treiber ihrer eigenen Geräte nicht besonders toll unterstützt. 


Bunkasan schrieb:


> ... habe ich, mit Link zu einem Thread wo es um genau das gleiche geht, vor 2 Seiten schon geschrieben.  Wenn einem das aber zu doof ist, dann ist halt wirklich der User...


Ganz ehrlich, mit solchem Verhalten bist du wenig hilfreich. Du hättest es auch noch mal freundlich zusammenschreiben können. Die großen Linux-Foren sind schon giftig genug gegenüber Neulingen, lass uns das hier nicht auch noch anfangen. 
Bei FOSS ist die Community der wichtigste Faktor für die Verbreitung der Software.


----------



## Bunkasan (1. Februar 2019)

Ja, hast natürlich Recht. Ich gelobe Besserung.  Manchmal geht mir halt die Hutschnur hoch, wenn eh schon nach besten Wissen geholfen wird, und dann so dämliche Sprüche kommen wie vom TE.


----------



## Amigafever (1. Februar 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, mit solchem Verhalten bist du wenig hilfreich. Du hättest es auch noch mal freundlich zusammenschreiben können. Die großen Linux-Foren sind schon giftig genug gegenüber Neulingen, lass uns das hier nicht auch noch anfangen.
> Bei FOSS ist die Community der wichtigste Faktor für die Verbreitung der Software.


So sehe ich das auch! Man sollte über jeden Anwender froh sein der Linux eine Chance gibt denn eine größere Verbreitung kann es letztendlich nur so geben! Und ja, natürlich ist es wenig hilfreich wenn der Neuling nicht einmal ein Bild bekommt und somit Probleme die er mit Windows nie hatte. Warum und weshalb ist dem dann doch egal und das Fazit natürlich für ihn: Linux ist doof, startet ja nicht einmal! Genau das erzählt er dann im Bekanntenkreis und alle fühlen sich in ihrer Meinung bestätigt  das Windows zwar spioniert aber zumindest ein Bild anzeigt. Etwas überspitzt  ausgedrückt.


----------



## colormix (1. Februar 2019)

ich bin zwar und überhaupt kein Linux Experte aber eine Sache weiß ich ziemlich genau:
 wenn  Linux ein Problem mit einem Wichtigen Treiber hat startet die Grafik Oberfläche nicht und Linux startet im  Text Shell Kommandant-Modus  nach dem Booten, 
und das immer, so verhält sich jede Linux Version .

ich glaube der Fehler liegt  hier ganz wo anderes und nämlich am Daten Träger wo von er Bootet .
ich hatte auch schon mal das ein oder andere Linux  Live System auf einer SD  Karte mit Rufus , einige gingen einige nicht  und erst als ich es auf eine DVD gebrannt hatte .

Es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten  wie man das Problem vielleicht lösen kann :
1.Lubuntu  oder Ubuntu versuchen 
2.brennen auf DVD Rom  
wenn das nicht  klappt dann erst Meckern !
Die meisten die hier fleißig mit Diskutieren haben ja selber keine Linux Version laufen  ich habe Lubuntu 
auf einen Alten  Intel PC ja und zugegeben  mit einer auch Alten AMD Grafikkarte laufen , da macht die Linux Version dem PC Richtig Beine läuft schneller als das Vista 64 zu vor !
Auf meinem Notebook Bj 2012 I3 hatte ich auch mal die Live Version gestartet die HW wird komplett Erkannt auch das  Maus PAD .

Richtig ausgereift ist meiner Meinung das Linux noch nicht  es hat sich aber im laufe der Jahre gut  weiter entwickelt ,  noch nicht Massen-tauglich so das Oma Wukte damit klar kommt ,  was  so  von einigen s.g. Fachmagazinen immer suggeriert  wird einfach mal eben schnell das Linux  installieren stimmt alles so nicht ,das Ein oder andere ist kompliziert.


----------



## Bunkasan (2. Februar 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich bin zwar und überhaupt kein Linux Experte [...]



Sei mir nicht böse, aber das wird langsam ziemlich offensichtlich. Und dass du den Leuten hier, die sich teilweise seit viele Jahren täglich beruflich mit Linux auseiandersetzen und 1000e von Servern administrieren, und sich ihre Expertenkenntnisse vom Linux Professional Institute, Redhat, und Suse auf kleinen lustigen Zettelchen bestätigen haben lassen, die sich nach einem langen Arbeitstag abends noch hinsetzen und in diversen Foren versuchen Neulingen bei ihren Problemen zu helfen, eben diese Kenntnisse absprichst, ohne sie oder ihre Hintergrunde zu kennen, ist, meiner Meinung nach, auch nicht hilfreich. Es ist der Treiber. Bitte glaub mir.


----------



## Gimmick (2. Februar 2019)

klinkistlink schrieb:


> Sorry, aber direkt im ersten Beitrag schreibe ich das. Sowohl Linux Mint 18 xfce 64bit haben wir versucht als auch Linux Mint 17.2 KDE! Also jeweils aktuelle Versionen!



Mint 18xfce und Mint 17.2 KDE waren die aktuellen Versionen? Wo habt ihr da denn gegraben? 
Wenn von einer Distri z.B. Version 19 XYZ draußen ist und eine Version mit anderer Oberfläche noch ein, zwei oder sogar mehr Versionen nachhängt nimmt man die dennoch die aktuellste Version und passt den Desktop später an, oder wartet einfach. Das zum Testen wichtige ist der Systemunterbau (also Kernel etc.) und nicht die Oberfläche. 

Wenn ihr da jetzt bei Win10 bleiben wollt ist das ja kein Problem, aber rein zum Testen und befriedigen der Neugier würde mich das Verhalten von anderen Distris interessieren .
Also wenn ihr einen USB Stick und sonst nichts zu tun habt, könntet ihr wohl mal Mint 19 und ein aktuellen Ubuntu testen? Danke 



> Naja, wie auch immer... Thema ist durch obwohl ich persönlich (ebenso wie mein Kumpel) durchaus bereit wären einem besseren(!) OS eine Chance zu geben.



Wie gesagt mit USB und Live Medium mal ein wenig rumtesten. Das geht ja recht fix. Ich würde mit Ubuntu 18.10 anfangen .


----------



## klinkistlink (2. Februar 2019)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Mint 18xfce und Mint 17.2 KDE waren die aktuellen Versionen? Wo habt ihr da denn gegraben?
> …….
> Wenn ihr da jetzt bei Win10 bleiben wollt ist das ja kein Problem, aber rein zum Testen und befriedigen der Neugier würde mich das Verhalten von anderen Distris interessieren .
> Also wenn ihr einen USB Stick und sonst nichts zu tun habt, könntet ihr wohl mal Mint 19 und ein aktuellen Ubuntu testen? Danke .


Danke für deinen netten Kommentar. 
Also, wir haben zuerst LinuxLive USB Creator benutzt und da die zuletzt als aktuell angezeigte Version geladen. Auf den Hinweis bez. Rufus und dem vielleicht fehlerhaften Systemabbild haben wir dann gegoogelt (hierbei anscheinend an der falschen Stelle gegraben) dort die 18er gefunden und als Test noch eine 17er Vorversion installiert. Das ist eben die Denke von Windows-Nutzern nämlich das es mit jedem Update schlechter wird und man daher besser eine ältere Version probiert. Scheint bei Linux nicht zuzutreffen. OK, ist vermerkt.

Gerne teste ich das noch einmal aus, wenn daran Interesse besteht. Ich lade es mal von Get Ubuntu | Download | Ubuntu herunter und erstelle dann mit Rufus einen Stick. Ein DVD Laufwerk hat der Kollege leider nicht mehr. Aber das kann doch eigentlich auch keine Auswirkungen haben, denn es ist ja nicht so das es nicht starten würde. Linux wurschtelt auch diverse Treiber durch und alles sieht super aus, bis dann eben plötzlich der Bildschirm dunkel wird und die Meldung vom Monitor kommt.

Ich komme da allerdings erst nächste Woche wieder hin aber ich bereite das mal bei mir Zuhause vor dann kann man das dort schnell mal testen. Ich werde dir anschließend berichten.


----------



## Bunkasan (2. Februar 2019)

klinkistlink schrieb:


> Danke für deinen netten Kommentar.
> Also, wir haben zuerst LinuxLive USB Creator benutzt und da die zuletzt als aktuell angezeigte Version geladen. Auf den Hinweis bez. Rufus und dem vielleicht fehlerhaften Systemabbild haben wir dann gegoogelt (hierbei anscheinend an der falschen Stelle gegraben) dort die 18er gefunden und als Test noch eine 17er Vorversion installiert. Das ist eben die Denke von Windows-Nutzern nämlich das es mit jedem Update schlechter wird und man daher besser eine ältere Version probiert. Scheint bei Linux nicht zuzutreffen. OK, ist vermerkt.
> 
> Gerne teste ich das noch einmal aus, wenn daran Interesse besteht. Ich lade es mal von Get Ubuntu | Download | Ubuntu herunter und erstelle dann mit Rufus einen Stick. Ein DVD Laufwerk hat der Kollege leider nicht mehr. Aber das kann doch eigentlich auch keine Auswirkungen haben, denn es ist ja nicht so das es nicht starten würde. Linux wurschtelt auch diverse Treiber durch und alles sieht super aus, bis dann eben plötzlich der Bildschirm dunkel wird und die Meldung vom Monitor kommt.
> ...



Entschuldige bitte meine nicht sehr freundlichen Kommentare. Ob DVD oder Stick macht keinen Unterschied, mach dir da mal keine Gedanken. Mit einem Livesystem wirds leider sehr wahrscheinlich immer wieder auf den dunklen Bildschirm rauslaufen (ist in diesem Fall sehr wahrscheinlich einfach die Kombination von GPU und Bildschirm, mit der der Treiber nicht klar kommt), erst der installierte proprietäre Treiber von nVidia wird da zuverlässig Abhilfe schaffen ( Mint basiert auf Ubuntu und Ubuntu auf Debian, Kernel ist überall, abgesehen von der Version, der gleiche, und somit auch der Treiber), und um den zu nutzen, muss Linux auf einem beschreibbaren Datenträger installiert werden. Warum der nicht schon bei der installation oder von Livesystemen genutzt werden kann, hat leider linzesrechtliche Gründe. Um weiteren Frust zu vermeiden, am besten ne leere alte Platte rein (würde sogar auch auf einem weiteren USBstick möglich sein), alles andere abklemmen, damit nicht aus versehen bei der Installation was überschrieben wird, und dann sollte das auch mit dem Treiber klappen, so wie Stryke das beschrieben hat. Und das bei allen Distributionen, Versionen und Desktop environments (bei nicht Debian basierenden Distros Möglichkeit 2). Viel Glück und hoffentlich bessere Erfahrungen als bisher dabei!


----------



## Körschgen (2. Februar 2019)

klinkistlink schrieb:


> Sowohl Linux Mint 18 xfce 64bit haben wir versucht als auch Linux Mint 17.2 KDE! Also jeweils aktuelle Versionen





Da lagschon der erste Fehler.

Ich weiß nicht wieso die Leute immer Mint benutzen wollen aber diese Distro ist zu meiden!

Wenn kein Original Debian oder Fedora, dann ein *buntu oder ein Arch Derivat wie manjaro.

Den Mate Desktop gibt es auch für Ubuntu.

Ubuntu MATE 18.10 Final Release | Ubuntu MATE


Ich würde aber Standard Ubuntu mit gnome empfehlen.


Falls noch Interesse besteht, kann ich gerne helfen.




Es sollte so aktuell wie möglich gearbeitet werden (ubuntu 18.10) und mit dem MesaTreiber sollte auch die NVidia GPU booten.
Der Mesa Treiber sollte auch beim Boot vom Live-Stick genutzt werden, daher wundert mich der Blackscreen.

Wird ein 2ter Monitor genutzt? -> falls ja, erst mal weg lassen und nur die Nvidia GPU nutzen

Im Bios den Grafikmodus auf PEG stellen und IGD-Multi-Monitor auf disabled.

Unter Windows OS Configuration:
Windows 8.1/10 WHQL Support auf disabled
MSI Fast Boot auf disabled
Secure Boot auf disabled


Unter BOOT:
Boot Mode Select auf UEFI


War das so eingestellt?


----------



## colormix (2. Februar 2019)

Als ich meinen I2600 PC damals Neu hatte die Grafikkarte war auch erst 1/2 auf dem Markt hatte die Live Version von Ubuntu ganz normal funktioniert ,
 also das Neue HW immer Probleme macht glaube ich auch nicht ganz zumindest muss immer die Live Version gehen und wie schon gesagt, wenn der Grafik Chip überhaupt nicht erkannt wird startet die Live Version im VGA oder Text Shell  Modus  ,
die 2. Sache ist das der CPU da müsste aber zumindest eine Fehlermeldung kommen beim Booten .

Wie schon gesagt ich würde einfach mal einen DVD Rohling opfern Ubuntu  runter laden und diese darauf brennen  und dann noch mal versuchen .


----------



## Körschgen (2. Februar 2019)

Da braucht man keine DVD, USB Stick und gut ist.
Es wurde erwähnt, dass es über die IGPU lief, da kann man auch erst mal diese nutzen und installieren, anschließend den aktuellen Nvidia treiber laden und evtl Mesa blacklisten und weiter machen.


Was soll mit dem PC denn eigtl gemacht werden?


----------



## DIY-Junkie (2. Februar 2019)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wieso die Leute immer Mint benutzen wollen aber diese Distro ist zu meiden!



Warum? Zugegeben, ein paar Startschwierigkeiten hatte ich mit Mint auch, zumindest beim ersten Hochfahren nach der installation, aber seitdem läuft das ziemlich gut, trotz NVidia Grafikkarte (allerdings keine aktuelle). Ich habe es seinerzeit gewählt, weil mir gesagt wurde, dass es beim Umstieg von Windows das am einfachsten zu benutzende sei.


----------



## Gimmick (2. Februar 2019)

klinkistlink schrieb:


> Das ist eben die Denke von Windows-Nutzern nämlich das es mit jedem Update schlechter wird und man daher besser eine ältere Version probiert. Scheint bei Linux nicht zuzutreffen.



Bei Linux werden die Treiber immer in den Kernel eingepflegt (und ganz selten rausgeworfen). Neuere Kernel bieten daher meistens bessere Kompatibilität zu neuerer Hardware, aber die Module der propritären Treiber müssen aber kompatibel zum Kernel sein. 
Ist der Kernel neu funktioniert evtl. neue Hardware nicht, ist er zu neu funktioniert evtl. der zugehörige propritäre Treiber nicht . "Zu neu" ist aber eigentlich nur ein Problem bei Distris wie Arch. Debian, *buntu, SuSE etc. sind nicht so extrem aktuell.


----------



## Bunkasan (2. Februar 2019)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Bei Linux werden die Treiber immer in den Kernel eingepflegt (und ganz selten rausgeworfen). Neuere Kernel bieten daher meistens bessere Kompatibilität zu neuerer Hardware, aber die Module der propritären Treiber müssen aber kompatibel zum Kernel sein.
> Ist der Kernel neu funktioniert evtl. neue Hardware nicht, ist er zu neu funktioniert evtl. der zugehörige propritäre Treiber nicht . "Zu neu" ist aber eigentlich nur ein Problem bei Distris wie Arch. Debian, *buntu, SuSE etc. sind nicht so extrem aktuell.



Der Installer von nVidia selbst, also nicht aus den jeweiligen Paketquellen, kompiliert den Treiber mit den passenden kernel headers. Da ist die Kernelversion egal. Man muss nur nach einem Kernelupdate den Treiber neu installieren. Und natürlich die make tools und headers installiert haben. War zumindest so, als ich den das letzte mal installiert habe, is ne Weile her.


----------



## Gimmick (2. Februar 2019)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Der Installer von nVidia selbst, also nicht aus den jeweiligen Paketquellen, kompiliert den Treiber mit den passenden kernel headers. Da ist die Kernelversion egal. Man muss nur nach einem Kernelupdate den Treiber neu installieren. Und natürlich die make tools und headers installiert haben. War zumindest so, als ich den das letzte mal installiert habe, is ne Weile her.



Ok, was der da genau macht weiß ich nicht, hatte vor dem Post nur kurz nachgeschaut und gesehen, dass es diverse Fixes für Kernel 4.20 gab weil es Fehler beim Build gab.


----------



## chaotium (2. Februar 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Linux ist  nicht Linux es gibt  verschiedene   Versionen die alle den gleichen Kern haben,



Genau das ist das Problem, und so wird Linux nie Windows gefährlich werden können.




colormix schrieb:


> Linux ist   noch nicht so verbreitet  bei PCs  > das kommt sicherlich noch und bald .



Wird so zu 100 nicht kommen, außer man würde das Installieren von Programmen usw so machen wie in Windows.
Und dann das noch von mir oben geschrieben.
Wenn Linux einfach so weitermacht wie jetzt bleibts ein nischen Produkt im Consumer Markt.




colormix schrieb:


> Nach Windows 7 kommt auch Linux zum  Einsatz keine Frage,  auf diese Microsoft Willkür  User Bevormundung habe ich auch keine Lust .Klar ist auch Windows   am Ende heute   Microsoft die Zeiten sind vorbei !
> Abzocke ist nicht  mehr angesagt für miesen Support., Linux kostet dich kein Extra Geld kannst alle ausprobieren ,



Sorry auch bei Windows brauchst Du keinen Live Support, denn im Internet findet man immer irgendeine lösung.

Dein Post liest sich wie ein gehate.


----------



## Bunkasan (2. Februar 2019)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Ok, was der da genau macht weiß ich nicht, hatte vor dem Post nur kurz nachgeschaut und gesehen, dass es diverse Fixes für Kernel 4.20 gab weil es Fehler beim Build gab.



Geht ja eigentlich auch nicht anders, der universelle Installer weiß ja nicht, welche Distro, welcher Kernelversion oder sonstiges verwendet wird, da muss der ja für den verwendeten Kernel auf dem System kompiliert werden, damit er überhaupt geladen werden kann. Die Virtualbox Kernelmodule auf meinem privaten Server muss ich ja auch nach jedem Kernelupdate neu kompilieren lassen. (Gentoo)


----------



## colormix (2. Februar 2019)

chaotium schrieb:


> Sorry auch bei Windows brauchst Du keinen Live Support, denn im Internet findet man immer irgendeine lösung.
> 
> Dein Post liest sich wie ein gehate.



da währen Fehlgeschlagenen Updates zu nennen  
was vielen den PC geschrotet hatte  Oktober Updates ,
 plötzlich sämtliche Daten Verknüpfungen weg nach einem weiterem  Update,   
Fehler das auf ein mal die Produkt Aktivierung falsch erkannt wurde,   dann. vor einer Woche sämtliche MS Server down waren ,
die User sind von Windows 10 sehr  genervt  und mir kommt dieser teuren Schott nicht auf meinem PC, Windows ist nicht kostenlos pro PC kassiert MS dafür ab,
der Support von Microsoft ist schrotten schlecht .

So was habe ich von Linux Allgemein noch nie gelesen und gehört  das es nach Updates derartige Probleme gab ,   bei Linux kann man sich ja auch einen anderen Anbieter suchen wenn man mit der installierten Version unzufrieden ist ,
das sind Tatsachen die du nicht von der Hand weisen kannst !


----------



## Bunkasan (2. Februar 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> [...] Neuen Fehler und Bugs , also s was habe ich von Linux Allgemein noch nie gelesen und gehört [...]



Nur ein Beispiel, nobody is perfect... install script does rm -rf /usr for ubuntu . Issue #123 . MrMEEE/bumblebee-Old-and-abbandoned . GitHub


Könntet ihr die Windows/Linux Diskussion vielleicht woanders fortführen?

EDIT: Lass doch jetzt einfach gut sein colormix, ich bin auch kein Freund von Microsofts Updatepolitik und anderen Dingen, aber das gehört hier echt nicht her.


----------



## colormix (2. Februar 2019)

die Leute haben aber Alle nicht teuer dafür bezahlen müssen das die Linux UB nutzen  und bei Fehler kommen ja dann auch Updates und du hast das Theater nicht bei Hardware  Tausch mit Erneuter Produkt Aktivierung .
MS Sperrt ja bei Windows 10 auch Ältere HW aus CPUs die  eigendlich  noch gut zu gebrauchen sind , das ist nicht sonderlich Umweltfreundlich wenn die Leute sich alle paar Jahre alles Neu kaufen müssen obwohl  die Ältere HW noch gut seinen Zweck erfüllt !


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Februar 2019)

chaotium schrieb:


> colormix schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eigentlich ist das der Grund dafür, dass Windows Linux nie gefährlich werden kann. Der Linux-Kernel läuft überall, von Fensterheber deines Autos bis zum Supercomputer.

Micros~1 hat mit W10 versucht, das nachzuahmen, ist aber gescheitert. W10 hat sich bisher in keinem weiteren Markt durchsetzen können.
Mittlerweile läuft selbst auf Microsofts Cloud größtenteils Linux ...


----------



## DIY-Junkie (2. Februar 2019)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile läuft selbst auf Microsofts Cloud größtenteils Linux ...



Wenn das mal kein Armutszeugnis ist


----------



## colormix (2. Februar 2019)

ist alles ganz easi so schaut mein Test mit Linux aus,
ist zwar jetzt OT aber diese Oberfläche gefällt mir besser als die von Windows 10


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Februar 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Wenn das mal kein Armutszeugnis ist



Ich meine ...  Microsoft bekommt selbst seine eigenen Rechner nicht mehr zum laufen, nachdem Updates installiert wurden  
Microsoft nennt Gruende fuer Cloud-Ausfaelle | heise online


----------



## Bunkasan (2. Februar 2019)

Haut doch nicht alle so auf Microsoft rum, die tragen inzwischen einen guten Teil zur Linuxentwicklung bei (Top Five Linux Contributor: Microsoft | ZDNet), und haben sogar ihre eigenen Distributionen am laufen. Wahrscheinlich aus Gründen wie, siehe über mir. Microsoft Linux distributions - Wikipedia


----------



## DIY-Junkie (2. Februar 2019)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Haut doch nicht alle so auf Microsoft rum, die tragen inzwischen einen guten Teil zur Linuxentwicklung bei (Top Five Linux Contributor: Microsoft | ZDNet), und haben sogar ihre eigenen Distributionen am laufen. Wahrscheinlich aus Gründen wie, siehe über mir. Microsoft Linux distributions - Wikipedia



Das macht mir allerdings Angst, MS führt sicher nichts gutes im Schilde.


----------



## Bunkasan (2. Februar 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Das macht mir allerdings Angst, MS führt sicher nichts gutes im Schilde.



Seh ich jetzt nicht so problematisch. Der Code ist ja, im gegesatz zu ihren kommerziellen Produkten, offen einsehbar. Da macht mir Windows wesentlich mehr Angst. Die setzen einfach nur auch inzwischen auf die zukunftssicherere Technologie.


----------



## Körschgen (2. Februar 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Warum? Zugegeben, ein paar Startschwierigkeiten hatte ich mit Mint auch, zumindest beim ersten Hochfahren nach der installation, aber seitdem läuft das ziemlich gut, trotz NVidia Grafikkarte (allerdings keine aktuelle). Ich habe es seinerzeit gewählt, weil mir gesagt wurde, dass es beim Umstieg von Windows das am einfachsten zu benutzende sei.



Mint ist exakt das:
DontBreakDebian - Debian Wiki

Neben ein paar Schlamaseln der Maintainer, finde ich es auch einfach nicht so doll.


Besonders für Anfänger wäre Ubuntu (besonders falls man nich unbedingt Bock auf den ganzen Terminal Kram hat und einfach ein anderes OS will) geeignet.
Top Wiki und Massen an Infos.

Wenn man Bock auf Linux hat und gerne was lernen will, dann Arch oder Debian/Fedora.


Als Desktop:
KDE kann ich gut verstehen, XFCE kann man gut nutzen.

Ich mag und nutze Gnome und i3.
Als Distros hauptsächlich Ubuntu und Arch von Hand gebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Februar 2019)

Ich finde Gnome immer am schönsten, wenn man eine Out-of-the-box Grafikoberfläche braucht.  
Obwohl mir die Mint-Oberflächen optisch sehr gefallen, aber ich bin nicht an die Bedienung gewöhnt.

Dein i3-gaps Desktop ist aber auch echt sexy. 
Damit habe ich bisher erst ein oder zwei Stunden rumgetestet. Gefällt mir gut, braucht aber etwas mehr Arbeit zur Einrichtung und zum Erlernen der Steuerung. Dann ist er aber mega effizient zu bedienen.


----------



## Körschgen (2. Februar 2019)

Also Mate und Cinnamon kann man auch echt schön machen.

Ich mag aber das weniger ist mehr Prinzip.

Übrigens, mal so als Tipp:

KDE Connect

KDEConnect - KDE Community Wiki


Nutze es auch unter gnome und anderen Desktops!
GSConnect - GNOME Shell Extensions


Und damit auch gleich der nächste Tipp für neue Gnome Nutzer:

GNOME Shell Extensions
Eyecandy for your GNOME-Desktop - gnome-look.org


Alles um Gnome noch etwas besser zu machen.


Meine Standard Erweiterungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimmick (2. Februar 2019)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Mint ist exakt das:
> DontBreakDebian - Debian Wiki
> 
> Neben ein paar Schlamaseln der Maintainer, finde ich es auch einfach nicht so doll.
> ...



Das obere Wallpaper habe ich momentan auch unter Linux, habe aber an dem Style von KDE unter Manjaro sonst nichts geändert.


----------



## fotoman (3. Februar 2019)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Mint ist exakt das:
> DontBreakDebian - Debian Wiki


Ok, mit der Aussage "On Debian installing software from random  websites is a bad habit." ist dann wohl keine einzige  Linux-Distribution etwas für mich:

ich will ein stabiles  System, da nervt mich schon alle 4-5 Tage eine Update-Meldung auf dem  NAS mit Linux Mint 18.3. Ein Rolling Release kommt damit nicht in Frage.  Obwohl es vermutlich die einzige Form ist, mit der ich auf Dauer  Anwendungsmäßig nicht verzweifeln würde, wenn es bis heute anscheinend nicht gelungen ist, funktionierende Installationsfiles zu etablieren.

Der Paketmanager von  Mint 19.1 ist oft veraltet (einfache Feststellung ohne Wertung, es wird  ja alles kostenlos gepflegt). HandBrake gibt es in der aktuellen  Version nur als FlatPack (mit 1,2 GB Platzbedarf, unter Windows sind es  57 MB), DarkTable gibt es garnicht in der aktuellen Version von  12/2018. Also weicht man zwangsweise auf die Installationspakete der  Entwickler aus. Und damit wäre ich bei HandBrake nicht beim FlatPack  sondern bei der normalen Installation, falls die funktioniert.



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Besonders für Anfänger wäre Ubuntu  (besonders falls man nich unbedingt Bock auf den ganzen Terminal Kram  hat und einfach ein anderes OS will) geeignet.


Ubuntu habe ich  genauso schnell wieder runter geschmisse wie vor gut 11 Jahren das  (beim damaligen PC mitgelieferte) Windows Vista. Ich kam auch nach ein paar Tagen mit der  GUI nicht zurecht und wollte keine Zeit damit  veschwenden, mich in ein komplett neues Konzept einzuarbeiten. XFCE oder  Cinnamon passen besser zu mir.

Xubuntu wäre noch in Frage  gekommen, das basiert aber noch auf Ubuntu 18.X. Das aktuelle ISO stammt von 04/2018 und ist damit älter wie mein i9-9900k (inkl. Z390). Damit kann ich nur hoffen, dass es trotzdem bootet und sich danach alle wichtigen Updates runter lädt.



DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Warum?


Das hätte mich auch interessiert. Mittlerweile kenne ich zumindest einen, der nicht seinen Ursprung in Ubuntu hat. Im Gegensatz zu Debian kann man bei der Installation von Mint 19.1 nicht angeben, wo der Bootmanager installiert weden soll. Ich habe keine Ahnung, was der mir jetzt an Windows kaputt gemacht hat und ob ich Mint auch nach dem Zurückspielen des Windows-Backups noch starten kann. Er setzt sich außerdem dreist (und vollkommen ungewollt) als erstes OS in die Bootreihenfolge im UEFI. Ach so, Linux wurde auf einer ext. USB3-SSD installiert, weshalb die vollkommen manuelle Partitionierung nicht funktioniert.

Debian 9.7 erkennt bei mir noch nicht einmal den Netzwerkchip des Mainboards (der Intel-Chip ist ja erst zwei Jahre auf dem Markt). Das gilt auch für die von Debian ganz offensichtlich verabscheute nonFree-Treiber Variante. Schon deshalb kommt Debian für mich nicht in Frage.

Mint 19.1 erkennt den Netzwerkchip und auch irgendwie halbherzig die IGP meines i9-9900K (ist für Linux anscheinend zu neu). Bei VLC muss man dann alle möglichen Renderer testen, um exakt den einen zu finden, der funktioniert.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (3. Februar 2019)

Die Oberfläche von Mint 19.1 finde ich irgendwie hässlicher als von 18.3, was ich benutze 
Benutzt 19.1 eigentlich einen neuren Kernel als 18.3 (da ist es 4.15), ich hatte nämlich mal zeitweise eine AMD Grafikkarte, die nicht so recht wollte. Perspektivisch will ich aber wieder eine kaufen (Navi oder VII, mal schauen) und die läuft dann hoffentlich besser.
Ansonsten bin ich mit Mint 18.3 sehr zufrieden, es läuft sehr stabil, auch wochenlang unter Volllast, wenn es sein muss. Installiert habe ich es nicht per UEFI sondern Legacy/MBR oder wie man das nennt. Keine Ahnung, wo sich da nun der Bootloader befindet. Habe noch Windows 7 als Spielesystem drauf.


----------



## Bunkasan (3. Februar 2019)

DIY-Junkie schrieb:


> Benutzt 19.1 eigentlich einen neuren Kernel als 18.3 (da ist es 4.15), ich hatte nämlich mal zeitweise eine AMD Grafikkarte, die nicht so recht wollte. Perspektivisch will ich aber wieder eine kaufen (Navi oder VII, mal schauen) und die läuft dann hoffentlich besser.




19.1 LTS  4.15.0-20 Linux Mint version history - Wikipedia

Also relativ aktuell. Im demnächst erscheinenden 5.0er gibts aber auch wieder sehr viele Treiberupdates, mitunter deswegen der Versionssprung. 5.0.0-rc4 läuft aber schon ziemlich rund, hatte noch keine Probleme auf dem Testsystemen feststellen können. Läuft auch auf meine privaten Lappy problemlos. Würde zwar unter debianbasierten Distros keinen Vanillakernel empfehlen, weil die da schon ziemlich wild rumpatchen, aber zum testen könnte man sich den ja mal selbst kompilieren, ob die Probleme dann noch bestehen.


----------



## colormix (3. Februar 2019)

ich würde Lubunto oder Ubuntu nehmen ,
bei mir funktioniert alles mit Lubunto  kann auch meine TV aufnahmen abspielen
mit Bild und Ton über HDMI zum Monitor musste   nicht mal was einstellen hat 
Linux automatisch erkannt .


----------



## Gimmick (3. Februar 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ok, mit der Aussage "On Debian installing software from random  websites is a bad habit." ist dann wohl keine einzige  Linux-Distribution etwas für mich:
> 
> ich will ein stabiles  System, da nervt mich schon alle 4-5 Tage eine Update-Meldung auf dem  NAS mit Linux Mint 18.3. Ein Rolling Release kommt damit nicht in Frage.  Obwohl es vermutlich die einzige Form ist, mit der ich auf Dauer  Anwendungsmäßig nicht verzweifeln würde, wenn es bis heute anscheinend nicht gelungen ist, funktionierende Installationsfiles zu etablieren.
> 
> Der Paketmanager von  Mint 19.1 ist oft veraltet (einfache Feststellung ohne Wertung, es wird  ja alles kostenlos gepflegt). HandBrake gibt es in der aktuellen  Version nur als FlatPack (mit 1,2 GB Platzbedarf, unter Windows sind es  57 MB), DarkTable gibt es garnicht in der aktuellen Version von  12/2018. Also weicht man zwangsweise auf die Installationspakete der  Entwickler aus. Und damit wäre ich bei HandBrake nicht beim FlatPack  sondern bei der normalen Installation, falls die funktioniert.



Der Tip ist ja ansich richtig, auf keinem Rechner sollte man sich von irgendwelchen Seiten irgendwas installieren. Bei Linux ist man durch die Beschränkung auf die offiziellen Repos dann auf der sicheren Seite. 
Es gibt aber natürlich auch die Möglichkeit sich beim Hersteller aktuelle Pakete zu besorgen - und man glaub es kaum, manche Software muss man kaufen, die findet man nicht im Repo .

Im falle von Darktable würde ich mir, wenn es immer aktuell sein muss, ein Repo für den Stable-Release einrichten. Die Anleitung gibts auf der Website.

Und an der Stelle muss ich auch mal SuSE loben. OBS kannte ich bisher nicht, aber das scheint mir ein sinvoller und guter Service für die Linux-Welt zu sein.



> Ubuntu habe ich  genauso schnell wieder runter geschmisse wie vor gut 11 Jahren das  (beim damaligen PC mitgelieferte) Windows Vista. Ich kam auch nach ein paar Tagen mit der  GUI nicht zurecht und wollte keine Zeit damit  veschwenden, mich in ein komplett neues Konzept einzuarbeiten. XFCE oder  Cinnamon passen besser zu mir.
> 
> Xubuntu wäre noch in Frage  gekommen, das basiert aber noch auf Ubuntu 18.X. Das aktuelle ISO stammt von 04/2018 und ist damit älter wie mein i9-9900k (inkl. Z390). Damit kann ich nur hoffen, dass es trotzdem bootet und sich danach alle wichtigen Updates runter lädt.



Das aktuelle Iso auf Basis von 18.10 ist vom Oktober. 
Ich würde vermuten, dass beide Versionen booten, aber evtl. sowas wie der WLAN-Chip nicht funktionieren. Kann man ja mit einem Live-Image testen.



> Debian 9.7 erkennt bei mir noch nicht einmal den Netzwerkchip des Mainboards (der Intel-Chip ist ja erst zwei Jahre auf dem Markt). Das gilt auch für die von Debian ganz offensichtlich verabscheute nonFree-Treiber Variante. Schon deshalb kommt Debian für mich nicht in Frage.
> 
> Mint 19.1 erkennt den Netzwerkchip und auch irgendwie halbherzig die IGP meines i9-9900K (ist für Linux anscheinend zu neu). Bei VLC muss man dann alle möglichen Renderer testen, um exakt den einen zu finden, der funktioniert.



Debian ist einfach zu konservativ für Leute, die "öfter" aufrüsten. Die Pakete werden dafür gründlich getestet. Das leidige Thema mit der Hardware...


----------



## Körschgen (3. Februar 2019)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ok, mit der Aussage "On Debian installing software from random  websites is a bad habit." ist dann wohl keine einzige  Linux-Distribution etwas für mich




Nein geht es geht explizit um den Frankendebian Teil.

Cannonical pflegt eigene Paketquellen.

Mint ist zusammengewürfelt aus debian Stable, testing/ubuntu Paketen.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (3. Februar 2019)

Ich habe mir auch mal den i3wm Desktop installiert. Sieht auf Anhieb erstmal ganz gut aus. Allerdings ist die Schriftgröße der Fenster so klein, dass ich sie kaum lesen kann, auch die Leiste unten am Bildschirmrand ist nicht lesbar. Ich habe schon die dpi mit xrandr auf 96 geändert (default sind 46 eingestellt), aber das ändert leider nichts


----------



## Gimmick (3. Februar 2019)

Sry, ich muss da grade nochmal was rauspflücken.



fotoman schrieb:


> HandBrake gibt es in der aktuellen  Version nur als FlatPack (mit 1,2 GB Platzbedarf, unter Windows sind es  57 MB), [...]



Weil ich ja trotz aller Mängel irgendwie SuSE biased bin, hab ich mir vorhin eine Tumbleweed VM installiert und aus Neugier mal nach Handbrake gesucht. Bei SuSE ist das im packman Repo in der Version 1.2 - also aktuell.

Auf der HP von Handbrake gibt es auch ein Repo für *buntu - auch aktuell. Das muss auf Mint laufen, Mint ist zu den Ubuntu-Paketen kompatibel. Die Anleitung findest Du hier:
HandBrake Releases : John Stebbins


----------



## colormix (4. Februar 2019)

Das wird hier alles zum OT   TE traut sich  nicht mehr ,
diese ganzen Fach Begriffe damit ist man als Einsteiger überfordert und ich auch,

wie wäre  wenn hier mal jemand ein Neues Thema auf macht   Linux  Einsteiger Forenthread schön mit FAQ ,
das ganze schön  unterteilt mit Installation ,  System Rettung,  Fragen  kompatible Hardware Treiber usw    es gibt ja sicherlich  einige die gerne Umsteigen wollen oder schon sind .


----------



## Gimmick (4. Februar 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das wird hier alles zum OT   TE traut sich  nicht mehr ,
> diese ganzen Fach Begriffe damit ist man als Einsteiger überfordert und ich auch,
> 
> wie wäre  wenn hier mal jemand ein Neues Thema auf macht   Linux  Einsteiger Forenthread schön mit FAQ ,
> das ganze schön  unterteilt mit Installation ,  System Rettung,  Fragen  kompatible Hardware Treiber usw    es gibt ja sicherlich  einige die gerne Umsteigen wollen oder schon sind .



klinkistlink hat doch geschrieben, dass er erst diese Woche irgendwann dazu kommen wird eine andere/aktuellere Version auszuprobieren. 

Eine FAQ hier würde ich nicht anlegen, die großen Distris sind alle sehr gut dokumentiert, besser man sucht direkt dort.


----------



## Arkintosz (4. Februar 2019)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen.

Erst mal wird im Live-Modus der Sticks in der Regel der Support für 3D-Beschleunigung nur im Software-Modus bereitgestellt. Man hat also erst die volle 3D-Beschleunigung, wenn man eine Installation vorgenommen hat.
Falls man eine Intel- oder AMD-GPU hat, hat man nach der Installation seiner Distribution bereits die volle Hardwarebeschleunigung, beim neuesten Kernel auch mit Freesync(jedenfalls bei AMD)...

Troubleshooting
Ausnahmen stellen Distributionen dar, die standardmäßig ausschließlich OpenSource ausliefern, wodurch erst die Installation von Firmware nötig wird. Dann bekommt man eventuell nur eine Konsole zu Gesicht und muss möglicherweise das Laden des voreingestellten Grafiktreibers zum Installieren der Firmware mit dem Kernelparameter "nomodeset" verhindern um in den Software-Render-Modus zu gelangen. Eigentlich verhindert das sämtliche Treiber, die KMS brauchen, aber egal - es tut seinen Zweck. Den Kernelparameter kann man in die Kernel-Startzeile schreiben, indem man im Bootloader auf "e" drückt, nach dem Ändern der Bootparameter kann man mit F10 dann booten.

Bei Nvidia-Karten muss man bedenken, dass der Nouveau-Treiber für ganz neue Karten erst mal Support bieten muss und der muss auch erst mal in die Distribution kommen. Zweitens ist die Performance standardmäßig ziemlich schwach und somit sind die Karten nur zum Zocken brauchbar, wenn man den proprietären Nvidia-Treiber installiert. Und drittens liegt der Schlamassel darin, wie Nvidia mit der Linux-Community umgeht - tendenziell nämlich gar nicht, sonst wäre Nouveau auch nicht auf so einem kümmerlichen Niveau zurückgeblieben, sondern würde auch out of the Box 3D-Beschleunigung anbieten, wie es bei AMD- und Intel-GPUs der Fall ist.

Kommen wir zum letzten Punkt: Linux Mint wird ständig empfohlen, weil Distrowatch die meisten Leute darauf lenkt. Wer schon einmal den "Wahl-o-mat" benutzt hat, wird wohl erkannt haben, dass manche Parteien die Antworten auf die Fragen auch genau so geben, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch wird, dass sie am Ende empfohlen werden. So ein Frage-Antwort-Spiel ist also nur so gut wie seine Fragen und die jeweiligen Antwortmöglichkeiten.
Natürlich ist eine Distribution mit Backing durch eine Firma wie SUSE, Red Hat oder Canonical irgendwie doch im Vorteil, wenn es um die praktische Umsetzung geht. Die Community ist massiv hilfreich und der Zusammenhalt ist immens, aber solche Firmen haben zusätzliche finanzielle Mittel, die Qualität sicherzustellen und die Community dabei zu unterstützen eine noch bessere Distribution zu bauen.

Zudem supportet der Steam-Client offiziell Ubuntu. Im Steam-Survey hat ca. die Hälfte aller Steam-Nutzer Ubuntu, dann steht da noch Manjaro - komisch, wenn Mint so beliebt ist, warum benutzt es dann kaum jemand zum Zocken? - jedenfalls ist es nicht mal aufgeführt.
Insofern würde ich nicht empfehlen, automatisch das Ding zu wählen, das am meisten empfohlen wird (vor allem von solchen Qualitätsblättern wie Chip)  - heutzutage fällt doch sowieso keiner mehr Entscheidungen aus Vernunft, sondern weil er durch Medienpräsenz von Marken usw. beeinflusst wurde. Dass es mit KDE genausowenig wie mit Xfce geht, ist auch komplett logisch. Es wäre einfach sinnvoll gewesen, eine andere Distribution zu testen, beispielsweise die neueste Ubuntu-Version.
Und falls da eine RTX-Karte im PC ist, kann ich mir auch vorstellen, dass die eventuell noch nicht supportet wird - als Linuxnutzer ist man mit einer RX 570/580/(590) oder Vega56/Vega64 deutlich komfortabler unterwegs...


----------



## klinkistlink (5. Februar 2019)

Läuft!!!
Ubuntu 18.1 funktioniert. Ohne Probleme lädt es vom USB-Stick in den Desktop und tut was es soll und zwar schnell und flüssig. Wer hätte das noch für möglich gehalten!?!

Also, die BIOS Einstellungen usw. scheinen da nix mit zu tun gehabt zu haben. Ich habe den Stick genau so erstellt wie vorher, nur eben mit der 18.1 von Ubuntu und alles lief direkt und problemlos. Auch die Auflösung passt, alles wurde erkannt und sogar WLAN war sofort verfügbar. Danke an alle die sich bemüht haben weiter zu helfen!!! 

Nun kann mein Kumpel ein wenig damit herumspielen... Hat ja noch Zeit sich zu entscheiden...


----------



## Gimmick (5. Februar 2019)

klinkistlink schrieb:


> Läuft!!!
> Ubuntu 18.1 funktioniert. Ohne Probleme lädt es vom USB-Stick in den Desktop und tut was es soll und zwar schnell und flüssig. Wer hätte das noch für möglich gehalten!?!
> 
> Also, die BIOS Einstellungen usw. scheinen da nix mit zu tun gehabt zu haben. Ich habe den Stick genau so erstellt wie vorher, nur eben mit der 18.1 von Ubuntu und alles lief direkt und problemlos. Auch die Auflösung passt, alles wurde erkannt und sogar WLAN war sofort verfügbar. Danke an alle die sich bemüht haben weiter zu helfen!!!
> ...



Schön un  für das Bild .

Ubuntu 18.10 hat auch einen etwas neueren Kernel, als Mint 19.1. 

Edit: Du hattest ja ein noch älteres Mint probiert... naja egal


----------



## Arkintosz (5. Februar 2019)

klinkistlink schrieb:


> Läuft!!!



Super, vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. Ich wünsche Deinem Kumpel viel Freude damit und falls er Fragen hat, kann er sie gerne z.B. hier im Forum stellen.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2019)

klinkistlink schrieb:


> Läuft!!!
> Ubuntu 18.1 funktioniert. Ohne Probleme lädt es vom USB-Stick in den Desktop und tut was es soll und zwar schnell und flüssig. Wer hätte das noch für möglich gehalten!?!


Naja, so unwahrscheinlich war das nun nicht. Ihr habt versucht, mit einem Betriebssystem von Juni 2016 Hardware zu betreiben, die erst im August 2016 vorgestellt wurde.

Dass da die Treibersituation schwieriger ist als mit einem neuen Betriebssystem, das bereits über zwei Jahre Zeit hatte den passenden Treiber zu integrieren, war abzusehen.


----------



## colormix (5. Februar 2019)

klinkistlink schrieb:


> Läuft!!!
> Ubuntu 18.1 funktioniert. Ohne Probleme lädt es vom USB-Stick in den Desktop und tut was es soll und zwar schnell und flüssig. Wer hätte das noch für möglich gehalten!?!
> 
> Also, die BIOS Einstellungen usw. scheinen da nix mit zu tun gehabt zu haben. Ich habe den Stick genau so erstellt wie vorher, nur eben mit der 18.1 von Ubuntu und alles lief direkt und problemlos. Auch die Auflösung passt, alles wurde erkannt und sogar WLAN war sofort verfügbar. Danke an alle die sich bemüht haben weiter zu helfen!!!
> ...



Habe ich doch gleich gesagt , Richtig  Testen  kann man es aber erst wenn man installiert , 
im Live Mod kann man nichts installieren de installieren , z.b. auch _Games ,
kann auch auf einem schnellen Großen USB Stick installieren und den Bootmanger anstatt auf der HDD auf USB Stick


----------



## colormix (6. Februar 2019)

Probehalter kann man im Bios am PC einstellen  Boot 
1. LW das USB Stick einstellen 
2. HDD wo Windows ist ,
 wo dann der Boot  Manager  erscheint 
Linux oder Windows  Booten , 
der auf der HDD unverändert bleibt  wenn man das im Bios wieder abstellt , bootet der PC wie gewohnt  mit Windows ohne Abfrage ,
 hatte das mal so auf einem Alten PC .

Man  kann aber den  Eintrag unter Windows auch wieder löschen falls es mal passiert , wenn der Boot Manager auf der HDD ist , mit  msconfig Start  den löschen ist  nicht weiter schlimm wenn der auf der HDD ist .

Bei Ubuntu/Lbuntu muss noch  bei Treiber,  ein Treiber installiert werden der ist glaube ich für die 3D Ausgabe findet normalerweise das Center automatisch den Richtigen , dann kann man auch Games zocken .


----------

